# One of five National Homesteaders of the Year



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.wtsp.com/story/news/nati...lf-sufficient-couple-lives-off-land/17613325/



> USA Today NetworkNelson Garcia and Elissa Koehl, USA TODAY 1:44 p.m. EDT October 20, 2014
> 
> Lou and Nell Fletcher's 1953 honeymoon was unique by many standards&#8230;this Colorado couple went camping, then canning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Loved the comment about the books, so funny.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> Loved the comment about the books, so funny.


Yes, me too. I guess after you have been homesteading for that many years, and you are that old, the books are way past being needed. If their children and grandchildren take over the place, they will get lots of benefit from the books.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

The comment on the books was funny, but Weedy has a really good point.


----------

